# netsvcs is consuming significant amount of memory my laptop freezes



## seaguls (Nov 24, 2012)

Hi

Just about a weeks back, I felt I have become a victim of a key logger. Ever since my netsvcs service is hogging with high CPU utilization. Practically I am unable to use my laptop.

I tried to run hijackthis but not useful

Please help. This is killing my ability to concentrate on my final exams at school. Most of the stuff is in here and I do not want to reformat

Thanks


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF

Please follow our pre-posting process outlined here: 
NEW INSTRUCTIONS - Read This Before Posting For Malware Removal Help - Tech Support Forum

After running through *all *the steps, please post the requested logs in the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help  forum, *not here.*

If you have trouble with one of the steps, simply move on to the next one, and make note of it in your reply.

Please note that the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help forum is extremely busy, and it may take a while to receive a reply.


BG


----------

